# Graphic Card help needed!



## SteelAner (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey guys! I need your help!
I tried playing Witcher 3 tonight on my pc and it only runs on very low settings.. and on about 10 fps. My PC specs are:

Processor: Intel Core i5 4440 @ 3.10GHz
RAM: 4,00GB Single-Channel DDR3 @ 666MHz
GC: 2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GT 630 (MSI)
Motherboard: aMSI H81M-P33 (MS-7817) (SOCKET 0)
Monitor type: Philips 220CW9FB (23 inch)

I know my graphic card is very bad, but does it matter for the fps? Which update would you recommend so I can play on higher settings with better fps? I have around 100/150 dollar budget (cheaper the better) for new card.

Also, would it be wise to add 4 GB of additional RAM?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A GT 630 is going to struggle on today's games. It's time for an upgrade on that.

What is the make and model number of your PSU?

You could be looking for a Asus or EVGA branded GTX 960 for an upgrade.

As for memory, it would be better to have 8GB, but not required.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> A GT 630 is going to struggle on today's games. It's time for an upgrade on that.
> 
> What is the make and model number of your PSU?
> 
> ...


 
Why does it have to be Asus or eVGA? Please explain this two brand only theory you have?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> You could be looking for a Asus or EVGA branded GTX 960 for an upgrade.


Not on a $150 budget. 

USD100-150 nets a GTX 750Ti or a R7 260X


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If possible by waiting for a higher budget, for only a $40 increase you get one of the fastest GTX 960s available:

Amazon.com: ASUS Graphics Cards STRIX-GTX960-DC2OC-2GD5: Computers & Accessories

Could even look at selling your GT 630 to recoup some of the money.



BowHunter41 said:


> Why does it have to be Asus or eVGA? Please explain this two brand only theory you have?


Those two brands offer some great products that bring fast processes and great quality. They are also priced well.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Those two brands offer some great products that bring fast processes and great quality. They are also priced well.


Same may be said of MSI, HIS, Zotac and Club3D to name just a few. Personally, I prefer to stay away from anything made by Asus.

And by the way, OP stated he wished to stay on the low side of his budget, not increase it.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm still using my PowerColor HD5770 that I bought in December 2009 and it still works flawlessly. Where is it written that Asus or eVGA are the two best manufactures. Do you get a kick-back from them for only recommending those? Just curious is all.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well everyone knows how I feel here but I cannot agree that there are only 2 brands of video cards or motherboards etc... MSI video cards are excellent as are Sapphire, or Gigabyte all making GTX 960. I always liked EVGA as well Asus on the other hand I have had issues with over the years in boards and video cards though I can say they have excellent service!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Not everyone can afford the top tier components, but can still get mid to mid-high tier components and still enjoy gaming or whatever their usage.


----------



## SteelAner (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you all for the answers, so only two cards that you actually recomended are GTX 750Ti or a R7 260.. right?
I am trying to save more money so adding 40 dollars on budget would be too much. Any other suggestions or should I just look up for these two models?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The Witcher 3 is a demanding game, I have it and runs on high settings for the GTX 960 60FPS.

In terms of a GTX 750 Ti, I would expect High-medium graphical settings.

Could grab something like this for $120 after the rebate:

EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti Superclocked 2GB Video Card 02G-P4-3753-KR G-SYNC Support 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 - Newegg.com

Also, you didn't mention your make and model number of your PSU.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

The R260x is the better of the two cards, but it uses more power.

http://www.hwcompare.com/17288/geforce-gtx-750-ti-vs-radeon-r7-260x/


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Amd_Man said:


> The R260x is the better of the two cards, but it uses more power.
> 
> http://www.hwcompare.com/17288/geforce-gtx-750-ti-vs-radeon-r7-260x/


All depending on who's testing the card:

PassMark - GeForce GTX 750 Ti - Price performance comparison

PassMark - Radeon R7 260X - Price performance comparison


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Prices seem better on the R7 260X also and I like the fact it will fit more easily into the case also. Nvidia cards are monstrously big IMHO.
MSI R7 260X 2GD5 OC Radeon R7 260X 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah I see some R7 260's listed at 1075 Mhz and some at 1100. I am running an R280X and honestly I would never go back to Nvidia but that is only my opinion and hardware people are nothing if but opinionated.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It's the better of the two mentioned here by far. I always recommend best bang for the buck and not my personal choice. it's the posters money so give them the best for their budget.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> All depending on who's testing the card:
> 
> PassMark - GeForce GTX 750 Ti - Price performance comparison
> 
> PassMark - Radeon R7 260X - Price performance comparison


You do realize that pass mark ratings are based on tests from multiple peoples benchmarks and averaged. Hardly the real world and what the poster is also running.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

MSI R7 265 here is only $120.00 AR and they make extremely good cards too, but I give customer service edge to eVGA. The R7 265 is a bit faster overall maybe but the GTX 750ti with be more compatible with more games overall --- mean the games are 'optimized' more for NVidia lately but the R7 265 is a very good budget card too, and I personally like ATI/AMD HD IQ better. I have since the days of my ATI (a real built-by ATI) 9700 pro.


----------

